

Why Britain has 17,000 pregnant men  - vgnet
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/why-britain-has-17000-pregnant-men/2012/04/06/gIQAC2oJ0S_blog.html

======
greenyoda
It sounds like their software is incompetently designed. It should perform at
least some basic validation at data entry time, like not letting you enter
"pregnancy" for a man or asking "are you sure" when you enter "heart bypass
surgery" for a ten-year-old.

